
Setting up analytics for our bot with Botkit and Keen IO - Nimsical
https://medium.com/@ngardideh/tracking-conversations-with-botkit-and-keen-io-63a9209a12da#.icyg61uwv
======
Nimsical
Was interesting to see a company take over a community open source initiative.

